# Solar Panel Problem



## ren531 (11 Jul 2020)

Can anyone give me some advice about a solar panel installation on our roof, we have had it for 5 years but has now stopped working, the inverter says low Riso and no green light on just the GFI red light lit up, Google says this is a fault with low resistance on the dc side posibly with the wiring or connectors on the roof. My knowledge of electrics is zero, can anyone advise me on this.


----------



## cheys03 (11 Jul 2020)

Low resistance suggests a short, possibly? So the first step is to trace the cables and connectors from the inverter to the panels looking for signs of physical damage (rubs, cuts in the cable insulation etc) and heat damage (bubbling, melting etc from any short circuit). After that look at the connectors too as suggested by your Google search. If no evidence of problems from visual inspection you’d need a multimeter or similar to continue diagnostics, if you have one. Otherwise might more prudent to call an electrician with solar experience.


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2020)

What make of inverter? Although the fault code reads as an external problem, on some makes that's indicative that the inverter itself has gone south. 5-7 years is the typical lifespan of a typical inverter. Some sources claim more, but I'm doubtful.


----------



## ren531 (11 Jul 2020)

The inverter is an ABB one


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2020)

Sorry, I don't know anything about them.


----------



## SafetyThird (12 Jul 2020)

I don't know your particular setup but if you post a question over on https://www.navitron.org.uk/forum/index.php in the appropriate section, someone will be able to help you. The depth of knowledge on there about all things on and off grid is vast.


----------



## Yellow Fang (12 Jul 2020)

ren531 said:


> Can anyone give me some advice about a solar panel installation on our roof, we have had it for 5 years but has now stopped working, the inverter says low Riso and no green light on just the GFI red light lit up, Google says this is a fault with low resistance on the dc side posibly with the wiring or connectors on the roof. My knowledge of electrics is zero, can anyone advise me on this.



Not low resistance but low insulation resistance. That might mean a bit of a cable's plastic insulation has worn away, or somehow come away from the wire. If you get some moisture, e.g. rain, it might short to ground. You'll probably be alright.

_According to the *ABB* / Power One Aurora operators manual *Riso Low* indicates the *inverter* has detected *low* insulation resistance on the DC side of your solar power system; this is usually not an issue with the *inverter* but with the DC circuit connected to the _*inverter*


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2020)

They say that, but when my inverter showed the same fault it was actually an internal fault with the inverter itself, albeit mine wasn't an ABB. I think the only way to be sure is for a properly equipped engineer to take a peek.


----------



## ren531 (13 Jul 2020)

I have found someone to help we fixing the issues with the panels and he agrees with others that it will be an issue with the dc wiring side.


----------

